# Kohler Command 15 HP Blowing White Smoke



## Ironmanx (Dec 2, 2015)

I inherited this machine Kohler Command 15 HP Model No. CV15S Spec No. 41590 

Been running good for a few years. Had to replace spark plug, batter and positive cable.

I used it about two months ago to chop up the leaves. On the weekend I decided I would fire it up and chop up more leaves that have blown over.

The battery was dead just a click. Not surprised its been 2 months and its cold this time of year in Canada. I charged it up for about 10 minutes and fired it up with the charger connected.

It was about 0 degrees Celsius.

Went on my way cutting leaves. About 5 minutes in it started stuttering and almost died then revved back up and started shooting white smoke.

I plugged in into the charger and cleaned the connections took a look at the oil and spark plug. Spark plug plugs in horizontally must be a horizontal piston layout.

After about a half hour I started it with out the charger connected. didnt take it for a drive just let it sit. Ran good for awhile then stuttered a bit of white smoke... rev down a little bit smoke cleared. shuttered again then white smoke.. cleared... then stuttered again white smoke.

I'm pretty good at checking the oil. Never noticed it low. It hard to read as it seems to pick up a little oil higher up on the stick so I've always gone from where its thick.

Hard to get a good pic of the oil on the stick. Plus a pic of the carb.





































Now I'm afraid to start it worried I might do some damage.
Smoke can't be good haha.
I'm kinda thinking the blame might be the battery not being charged enough, the cold temp or the gas being too old.... At least I hope its something along those lines.

Any thoughts on what it could be?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like water in the fuel.
Drain the fuel into a clear container,and let it sit,to see if it separates into layers.
In the meantime,put fresh fuel in ,with a bout 4 0z,of HEET fuel additive,and try it ,again.


----------



## Ironmanx (Dec 2, 2015)

jhngardner367 said:


> Sounds like water in the fuel.
> Drain the fuel into a clear container,and let it sit,to see if it separates into layers.
> In the meantime,put fresh fuel in ,with a bout 4 0z,of HEET fuel additive,and try it ,again.


Thanks. I didn't think of that. I didn't know white smoke was a symptom of water in the gas but search around and sure enough it is.

The tank was pretty low in fuel and going from 20 Celsius to -8 in the last two months probably caused condensation.

Anyone know if its ok to put higher octane gas in these engines?
I ask because 91 octane where I am has no ethanol.

I plan on using 91 ethanol free in my snowblower. The snowblower manual just mentions a minimum octane of 87, so i should be ok in it.

Never had so many issues related to Gas then I have in the past 2 years. Last year I had to get out a heat gun and blow hot air onto my Ski Doo fuel pump then I was able to fire it up no problem. I assume the Ski Doo gas had water in it and froze once heated it unblocked the diaframe in the fuel pump. 

I typically use two different gas stations maybe I should try another. I have never had issue in my car or SUV. This may just be the crappy ethanol gas not lasting.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I suspect you either have a blown head gasket
OR
The carburetor needle & seat is leaking through and filling the sump with gasoline.
SMELL the oil for the presence of gas.


----------



## Ironmanx (Dec 2, 2015)

Bill Kapaun said:


> I suspect you either have a blown head gasket
> OR
> The carburetor needle & seat is leaking through and filling the sump with gasoline.
> SMELL the oil for the presence of gas.


When I first started looking into it I thought the same thing however the oil level doesn't seem high to me (gas in oil attached a bunch of pics). No Problems starting smoke only shows up after running for awhile.

And the smoke is not consistent which I think it would be if the head gasket needed replacement.

After seeing jhngardner367 posts about water in the fuel I googled it and it sure enough that seems to be exactly it. runs stutters then blows smoke. Mine actually seems to clear the smoke then stutters again and starts blowing smoke.

I've read this is due to water not being able to compress and I probably had the perfect storm for water in gas. Old Gas, 20 degrees to -8 degrees with in the last two months.

Any tests I can do to rule out or in head gasket and needle?
I do have a compression tester I could hook that up and see what it says. I suspect any really low number would show a blown gasket. What would be considered normal for these engines?

Any way to test needle? oil level does not seem excessively high as my pics show. anything else?

***The dip stick pics where hard to take with out tilting the stick to much allowing the oil to run.
I also thought maybe my oil was too thin to be running in colder temps. The mower is only really used in the summer.


----------

